

Show HN: Yo People Finder - yopeoplefinder

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yopeoplefinder.appspot.com<p>The first problem people have when signing up to Yo is finding people to &#x27;Yo&#x27;. Yo People Finder solves this problem by showing a list of people nearby to Yo, along with a profile picture.
======
yopeoplefinder
Clickable:
[http://yopeoplefinder.appspot.com](http://yopeoplefinder.appspot.com)

